# Maltipoo pee’s and poops in her crate



## Maziedodo (6 mo ago)

Hi Everyone. So a few weeks ago I got a 4 month old Maltipoo. I have had a poodle, Pappilons and GSD over the years and I have never had such issues potty training as I have with Daisy. She has no issues peeing and pooping in her crate and laying in it. Yes she’s been vet checked. Her first visit 2 days after I purchased her she had a stomach infection which explained the diarrhea. A yeast infection in both ears. And worms. So after all that’s cleared up we are dealing with this potty issue. I keep her crated and take her out every hr or so. She just stands there. No sniffing around no nothing. I will stand there with her for 15 min. She may chase a leaf or say hello to the cat but that’s it. I’ll put her back in her crate and within 10 min she goes in the crate. She seems to have no issue wallowing in it either. She has about 4 to 6 baths daily and it’s getting old. She’s happy and playful and zooms around everywhere. She has a great appetite. If she’s with me in the house and she’s out of her crate for a few min she will go on the floor. The other day I took her to Home Depot to socialize her a bit and while I was standing there talking to the paint guy she took the opportunity to just pee on me. Yes I was holding her at that point. A visitor was holding her in her lap last week and she peed on her too. When I greet her I don’t talk in a high voice. I let her see me in the house for a few min before I even talk to her. She pees usually when I pick her up as well.I have a 78 lb GSD that lets Daisy jump all over her and just in general aggravate her to pieces. The cat has had to put her in her place a few times but she knows now not to bother the cat so they just touch noses now. Respect…. I took her out 30 min ago. Nothing. Ahhhh she just peed on my foot. Thank you I heard it cures athlete’s foot somehow. I’ll pass that on to my husband. I guess she’s so happy now that she’s cured from her issues that she has the “ I’m so happy I could S*** syndrome. I’m just at my wits end with the entire thing. Anyone know why she enjoys rolling in her pee and poop? In my experience it’s a bad thing when a dog does that. Help!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Your description of her poor health issues when you got her make it sound like she did not come from a responsible breeder. I suspect she was kept in a small enclosure so much that she never had a chance to learn to be clean. I hope your vet checked her for a urinary infection or other medical explanation for incontinence. (An endocrine disorder called Cushings disease can cause excessive thirst and urination, but that is usually a condition found in older dogs.)

If the vet found she did not have a urinary type medical problem, then you have the job of belatedly trying to train her.

I feel your pain, because I have helped with rescue of some dogs that were not well housetrained. Here are some suggestions, if the vet does not find anything physically wrong with her.

I would suggest a larger area to confine her so she does not have to lie in her waste if she does not hold it. Try an exercise pen or an extra large wire crate, or perhaps a bathroom with safety gates at the door.. Do you have an area with a tile or vinyl floor? If not, maybe try an exercise pen over a waterproof tarp or heavy plastic. Have a bed in one end and potty pads as far away as possible in the other. I would suggest the disposable kind, because the washable kind might make her think that eliminating on other kind of fabric is okay. You might also consider the dog version of a litter box and litter, though I never have. 

Have her groomed short, including the feet, so she can feel what she is stepping or lying in.

Don't give her freedom in your home for a while. Carry her outside in a potty pad or towel if you think she might "let go" when you pick her up.

Follow the usual recommendations about the timing of taking a puppy out first thing in the a.m. and after meals, etc. Try to keep a schedule. One of my rescue dogs really needs to go out _before_ a meal because a meal sets things in motion immediately, poop-wise!

Good luck! Maybe others will have suggestions.


----------



## Maziedodo (6 mo ago)

mss said:


> Your description of her poor health issues when you got her make it sound like she did not come from a responsible breeder. I suspect she was kept in a small enclosure so much that she never had a chance to learn to be clean. I hope your vet checked her for a urinary infection or other medical explanation for incontinence. (An endocrine disorder called Cushings disease can cause excessive thirst and urination, but that is usually a condition found in older dogs.)
> 
> If the vet found she did not have a urinary type medical problem, then you have the job of belatedly trying to train her.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your reply. I will try those things you suggested. As far as the breeder… I checked her out. She had some good reviews but you know how that goes. She is state certified and been doing this for 20 years. But that doesn’t mean much either. Obviously.. thank you again


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

MSS is correct - the simple fact that she mixes breeds indicates she's not in it to better the Maltese - or even Poodle - breed but to sell puppies and make money doing so. The fact that your puppy was four months old makes me agree that she was likely kept in a cage or crate and so is used to laying in her own "stuff." For her that's normal. 

You can re-train her by taking her out every hour and heaping (and I mean heaping) rewards and praise on her when she goes outside. Don't just let her stand there; put on a well-fitting harness and leash (never attach the leash to a collar and do NOT use a retractable) and start walking with her. At some point, even untrained dogs, will stop and go when they are walked. I have two mixed breed rescues, and both of them will fully empty after about a three block walk. When she does stop to go, tons of praise - "What a good girl!!!!!" and tiny treats. She has to learn that good things happen when she goes outside. Whatever you do, don't scold her for going anywhere else as that will just teach her to hide it or that bad things happen when she's with you.

Good luck and keep us posted on her progress!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

All above good advice. Positive reinforcement is your friend. It is sad (her history) that she was not given better direction before hand. Your task is before you & we are here to encourage both of you to be winners. Keep us up-dated, please.


----------



## Maziedodo (6 mo ago)

Ugggg.. well I’m back after much exasperation. Still no peeing outside. Still….. she is taken outside every 30 min to 1 hr. I have figured out she is submissive peeing. I am trying to break that by not looking or speaking to her when I get her out of her crate. I will hang out by her crate for a bit before I take her. The second she she’s me opening her crate she pees. I took her to my dog trainer and left her for 4 days. She said she would try and work with her. Nope. She pees on me if I even touch her. I will carry her around off and on during the day to get her used to other things going on in the house. She’ll be fine then just pee on me while I’m holding her. She can be sitting in my lap or anyone’s lap and just pee right in your lap. Now whining, no barking nothing. Just pee’s. I will take her out for 10 min at a time. She shows no interest in peeing. On the way back inside, she will pee on the porch or floor. I give her no water after 6pm and evey morning she’s floating in pee. When I go to let her out I will give her a Treat to distract her while opening her crate but as soon as she gobbles it up she starts peeing. I don’t know what to do. 3 baths a day and constantly cleaning her crate is getting really old. I have used Go Here to encourage her to pee outside she licks it and rolls in it. Puppy pads she lays on them or tears them to shreds. Help…..


----------



## Maziedodo (6 mo ago)

Oh yes.. I do walk her for quite a way. No peeing. Get back to the house.. peeing on floor or as soon as I put her back into her crate


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you taken her to your vet for a thorough check up? Tell him or her what the situation is & that you need help. Maybe a 2nd opinion vet?
Your girl surely senses your frustration---they are amazing in sensing our feelings so it surely makes her more anxious.
You said she was 4 months old---what is her history? Have you also considered a bladder ultrasound? 
I once had a female maltese that did submissive peeing but not excessive like this.


----------



## Maziedodo (6 mo ago)

No. No have not had an ultrasound . But the vet has throughly checked her. 2x. She says it's excitement and submissive peeing. She stopped pooping in her crate. But the pee.. oye vey.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am a little paranoid & would want to be absolutely sure. It does sound like submissive peeing but it is too excessive for me so would want to check it out. Has she had blood work? The vet may just be guessing. How would you know? Is she neutered?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I made some suggestions earlier about different means of confinement, carrying her in a towel, etc.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I had not seen those excellent suggestions but just went back & read them---great ideas! I do agree that she probably was not in a good environment to learn probably. My heart goes out to both of you as you try to figure this out.


----------



## Maziedodo (6 mo ago)

Thank you all for your time and advise. I am following it to no avail. Sadly….


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Imo, if it’s excitement, submissive peeing she will outgrow it the more her bladder matures. My oldest girl used to do this, not to your dogs extreme but a lot and my trainer said “ she will outgrow it” and she did. The positive, my trainer also said “ she always found that submissive peeing always made for the sweetest dog temperament once grown.” My oldest, the submissive one is definitely my most lovable.

Regarding peeing in the crate, I’m not sure she does that but if she did, I would get a crate divider to section off a smaller space in the crate which forces the dog to lie in an area of the crate and not have a space away from the sleeping area. You may have gotten a larger size crate, or pen that she will grow into but also gives her an area to go potty and then move away from it. 
By making her available space smaller, yet still big enough for her to comfortably turn around and lie down, it might make her think twice before she pees where she sleeps 🤷🏻‍♀️
Or she could be like my youngest who could care a less and is happy eating poop and sampling her urine. In that case, it’s a losing battle 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## PB2 (9 mo ago)

Maziedodo said:


> Hi Everyone. So a few weeks ago I got a 4 month old Maltipoo. I have had a poodle, Pappilons and GSD over the years and I have never had such issues potty training as I have with Daisy. She has no issues peeing and pooping in her crate and laying in it. Yes she’s been vet checked. Her first visit 2 days after I purchased her she had a stomach infection which explained the diarrhea. A yeast infection in both ears. And worms. So after all that’s cleared up we are dealing with this potty issue. I keep her crated and take her out every hr or so. She just stands there. No sniffing around no nothing. I will stand there with her for 15 min. She may chase a leaf or say hello to the cat but that’s it. I’ll put her back in her crate and within 10 min she goes in the crate. She seems to have no issue wallowing in it either. She has about 4 to 6 baths daily and it’s getting old. She’s happy and playful and zooms around everywhere. She has a great appetite. If she’s with me in the house and she’s out of her crate for a few min she will go on the floor. The other day I took her to Home Depot to socialize her a bit and while I was standing there talking to the paint guy she took the opportunity to just pee on me. Yes I was holding her at that point. A visitor was holding her in her lap last week and she peed on her too. When I greet her I don’t talk in a high voice. I let her see me in the house for a few min before I even talk to her. She pees usually when I pick her up as well.I have a 78 lb GSD that lets Daisy jump all over her and just in general aggravate her to pieces. The cat has had to put her in her place a few times but she knows now not to bother the cat so they just touch noses now. Respect…. I took her out 30 min ago. Nothing. Ahhhh she just peed on my foot. Thank you I heard it cures athlete’s foot somehow. I’ll pass that on to my husband. I guess she’s so happy now that she’s cured from her issues that she has the “ I’m so happy I could S*** syndrome. I’m just at my wits end with the entire thing. Anyone know why she enjoys rolling in her pee and poop? In my experience it’s a bad thing when a dog does that. Help!


LOL and Im laughing because my 1yr old had the same problem. Nothing like sitting with her and having let go in my lap. By the way she has had everything checked at the vet. She has become so much better now thank goodness. You have to love them!


----------



## Maziedodo (6 mo ago)

Well…as I read maddysmom’s response I thought well at least she’s not eating her poo. That would be 10x worse! Then I thought..ya know…. She’s stopped pooping in her crate so maybe the peeing will stop soon. I thought it’s been 2 weeks since she pooped in her crate. Then last night she’s running around on the porch and I see her crawl under a chair 😬 EATING SOMETHING ! Yeeeesssss. Poop. 😳😳😳😳😳😳😭😭 Plus I kept telling my husband her breath smells horrible… kinda like well…. Crap. I’ll tell ya what……………


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maziedodo said:


> Well…as I read maddysmom’s response I thought well at least she’s not eating her poo. That would be 10x worse! Then I thought..ya know…. She’s stopped pooping in her crate so maybe the peeing will stop soon. I thought it’s been 2 weeks since she pooped in her crate. Then last night she’s running around on the porch and I see her crawl under a chair 😬 EATING SOMETHING ! Yeeeesssss. Poop. 😳😳😳😳😳😳😭😭 Plus I kept telling my husband her breath smells horrible… kinda like well…. Crap. I’ll tell ya what……………


Omg… I literally just spit my soda out while reading this 😂 when I first got Ling Ling, I thought she was constipated because I never saw the poop on the puppy pads, until that dreadful day of catching her in the act. That was 7 years ago and she is still going strong eating it.
I really hope your girl stops once mature. My big mistake was making a big deal of it when she left it because it became a game for her. If I wasn’t around to praise her, she eats it. I probably should have ignored the behavior altogether, idk.
Hoping something works for you 🙏🏻


----------

